# Christian's Great Interest



## AV1611 (Feb 11, 2008)

would you say that William Guthrie's _The Christian's Great Interest_ is suitable for a new Christian?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2008)

John Owen certainly thought so.


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 11, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> John Owen certainly thought so.



Cool, the reason I asked is really because some of the Puritan works of this type, whilst excellent, can have some negative effects (e.g. Jonathan Edwards' _Religions Affection_) regarding assurance.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > John Owen certainly thought so.
> ...



I wouldn't put the _Religious Affections_ into that category, though I would say some Puritan books like _The Almost Christian Discovered_ etc. are unhelpful for doubting Christians. Sometimes you woud get the impression that if a person is not sinlessly perfect, then they are not a Christian; but I think Edwards is a lot more balanced.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 11, 2008)

The great fact to remember about the Puritans is that they preached to captive audiences, who were in Church by force of law (pre ejection). They hammered assurance down to almost nothing because they KNEW their pews were rammed with false professors. And they were undoubtedly good shepherds in their so doing.

I think the Great Interest is suitable, so long as it is thoughtfully introduced to the new Christian with a little context.

J


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> The great fact to remember about the Puritans is that they preached to captive audiences, who were in Church by force of law (pre ejection). They hammered assurance down to almost nothing because they KNEW their pews were rammed with false professors. And they were undoubtedly good shepherds in their so doing.



While I agree with your basic point, do you not think that they went too far sometimes? Or is it that we just need to remember the context in which such statements were made?


----------



## R Harris (Feb 11, 2008)

In our society today, pastors, books, radio programs, and other things, fall all over themselves trying to give assurance to people. This is not balanced. 

Some people need assurance, others need sober warnings. I think Guthrie's book is excellent in that regard. I know that his comments on Proverbs 1:20 - 30 certainly cut me to the quick!!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 11, 2008)

I found it a very reassuring book actually, especially as he applied the free offer of Christ. It can get a little flowery in the language sometimes, which we are not accustomed to now. But I found it great for devotions.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it is the best book on conversion I have ever come across, and no doubt Owen's and Chalmer's high opinions of it count for more than mine!
It seems to me that unless a person is in the grip of melancholy, as described to Edwards, to the point where they negatively distort any truth to read into it a sentence of their condemnation, then William Guthrie should be helpful. So if someone is already struggling with doubt (particularly if they have health problems) it might be wiser to give them something by Richard Sibbes. But barring that, it would be great to start out your Christian life with a foundation of such solid teaching.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 12, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > The great fact to remember about the Puritans is that they preached to captive audiences, who were in Church by force of law (pre ejection). They hammered assurance down to almost nothing because they KNEW their pews were rammed with false professors. And they were undoubtedly good shepherds in their so doing.
> ...



Oh yes, no doubt they went too far in some cases, and no doubt some believers had assurance difficulties because of it.

BUT... I can forgive them for it because of what they faced - row after row of people who thought they were going to heaven because they parked their backside on a plank of wood for a couple of hours a week!


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 12, 2008)

joshua said:


> Thank God He gave men like Gurnall and Sibbes to balance out some of the other Puritans' writings, so as not to drive many genuine Christians to despair.



Sibbes is great


----------



## MW (Feb 12, 2008)

This line of thought is unfruitful, besides the fact that it has no basis in history. The reason why assurance was such a basic issue in Puritan practical theology is because they saw the evil effects of presumption and despair within professing Christians. The reason why people of subsequent generations cringe before the very detailed analysis of this subject is simply because they don't like being confronted with a spiritual counsel which searches the thoughts and intents of the heart and exposes anything less than wholehearted attachment to Jesus Christ.



JonathanHunt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...


----------

